# Was gibt es neues bei Canyon in 2012 ?



## Dosenbrot (8. September 2010)

Nachdem die 2010er Modelle schon fast ausverkauft sind...und die neuen Modelle für 2011 auch bereits vorgestellt wurden....jetzt die entscheidende Frage:Was gibt es neues von Canyon in 2012?Kommt endlich das 7,5kg Hardtail und das 8,5kg Fully?!


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (8. September 2010)

Ähhh... woher soll man das bitte wissen? Das weis wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal Canyon so genau. Es werden noch keine 2011er Modelle verkauft und du erwartest schon 2012er - ist noch ein bisschen zu früh, um damit anzufangen, meinst du nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kulibali (8. September 2010)

Ich schätze mal, dass die Rahmen 2012 noch stabiler und steifer werden.
Erreicht wird das wahrscheinlich u.a. durch ein hydrogeformtes Unterrohr.

BTW: Dumme Frage.


----------



## the donkey (8. September 2010)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> Nachdem die 2010er Modelle schon fast ausverkauft sind...und die neuen Modelle für 2011 auch bereits vorgestellt wurden....jetzt die entscheidende Frage:Was gibt es neues von Canyon in 2012?Kommt endlich das 7,5kg Hardtail und das 8,5kg Fully?!



Beides gibt es schon zu kaufen(2009/2010), wenn Du über das nötige Kleingeld verfügst!



 Wenn auch nicht von Canyon!


----------



## Scili (8. September 2010)

Er meinte wohl, ob schon was aus der Entwicklungsabteilung durchgesickert ist ^^

Die beschäftigen sich längst mit 2012.

Vorstellung Neuheiten -> spätester Startschuss für PM- Abteilung, um Neuentwicklungen anzugehen.

Ich mag aber auch den kritischen Unterton, der diesem Thread anhaftet.
Dieses Neuheiten- Gehetze ist wirklich schlimm.


----------



## the donkey (8. September 2010)

Ja genau!
Die haben bestimmt keine anderen Probleme als den Jungs und Mädels aus dem Forum zu erzählen an was sie grad entwickeln!
Die werden wahrscheinlich die nächsten Wochen wenn nicht Monate damit zu tun haben die vielen Anfragen geregelt zu bekommen um sich nicht die wirklich manchmal doofen( hirnlos) und zum Teil bescheuerten Komentare hier im Forum anhören zu müssen.
Den schleißlich ist ja Kunde KÖNIG!!
Ich bin lieber Bettler und kann untescheiden


----------



## Bartoy (9. September 2010)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> Nachdem die 2010er Modelle schon fast ausverkauft sind...und die neuen Modelle für 2011 auch bereits vorgestellt wurden....jetzt die entscheidende Frage:Was gibt es neues von Canyon in 2012?Kommt endlich das 7,5kg Hardtail und das 8,5kg Fully?!



Es wird alles - auch Renn-, Triathlon- und Bahnrad - auf ausschlieslich 29 Zoll umgestellt. War doch klar. ;-)


----------



## basti138 (9. September 2010)

und jeweils eine Elektrovariante


----------



## M_Like (9. September 2010)

Ich glaub er möchte halt einfach mal einen langlebigen Thread erstellt haben


----------



## umtreiber (9. September 2010)

was wirds 2013 ff geben? weiss jemand schon mehr?


----------



## Bagaluti (9. September 2010)

Scili schrieb:


> Ich mag aber auch den kritischen Unterton, der diesem Thread anhaftet.
> Dieses Neuheiten- Gehetze ist wirklich schlimm.




Stimmt wohl.
Vielleicht müssen die sich ja demnächst vermehrt mit gebrochenen Strive-Rahmen beschäftigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (9. September 2010)

Bagaluti schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl.
> Vielleicht müssen die sich ja demnächst vermehrt mit gebrochenen Strive-Rahmen beschäftigen



Wieso, gibts schon Rahmenbrüche? Hast du n Link oder Foto?


----------



## Bagaluti (9. September 2010)

Nee, aber das Strive ist schon Teil meiner Überlegungen für 2011. Wenn sich aber rausstellt, dass der Rahmen dünn wie eine Cola-Dose ist und nicht viel ab kann, lass ich die Hände davon.

Dieses ewige "immer leichter" spricht mich nicht so an. Zwei Kilo abnehemen und vor ner Tour noch mal aufs Klo hilft auch.


----------



## fishbone121 (28. Mai 2011)

weiß inzwischen jemand was über die 2012er Modelle?


----------



## MrBlonde (5. Juni 2011)

Die Modelle für 2012 würden mich auch interessieren. Als Strive-Besteller, dessen Rad sich verzögert, muss ich mich auch fragen, ob ich storniere, diese Saison noch mit meinem alten Rad zu Ende bringe und mir ein 2012er Rad kaufe.

Wann erscheinen denn bei Canyon üblicherweise die neuen Modelljahre? Wann kamen die ersten 2011er?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Juni 2011)

Ich würde gerne erstmal erfahren, wie sich die aktuellen 2011er XC und vor allem AM-Modelle fahren. Er-fahr-ungsberichte habe ich noch keinen einzigen gelesen.


----------



## fkal (5. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne erstmal erfahren, wie sich die aktuellen 2011er XC und vor allem AM-Modelle fahren. Er-fahr-ungsberichte habe ich noch keinen einzigen gelesen.



gleich wie die letzten Jahre... hat sich ja nichts wesentliches an den Rahmen verändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battler (5. Juni 2011)

> Wann erscheinen denn bei Canyon üblicherweise die neuen Modelljahre? Wann kamen die ersten 2011er?


Gelistet sind die immer Anfang Oktober, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Wann die dann lieferbar sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ich würde mir für 2012 *wünschen,* dass die 'bunten' Farben radübergreifend gewählt werden können (und nicht z.B. 6.0 nur in grün, 7.0 nur in copper) ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Juni 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> gleich wie die letzten Jahre... hat sich ja nichts wesentliches an den Rahmen verändert



nein, das ist leider völlig falsch, die 2011er AM und XC-Modelle haben nun alle hydrogeformte Rohre/Rahmen...


----------



## hopfer (5. Juni 2011)

Und... ändert das was an den Fahreigenschaften wenn Geo und Hinterbau und Co. gleichgeblieben sind?
Nein!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Juni 2011)

hopfer schrieb:


> Und... ändert das was an den Fahreigenschaften wenn Geo und Hinterbau und Co. gleichgeblieben sind?
> Nein!



Kerl, wie kommst Du darauf, daß sich die "Geo, Hinterbau und Co". nicht geändert hätten? 
Woher nimmst Du Deine Weisheit?

2010 gab es z.B. einen geringfügig anderen Lenk- und Sitzwinkel und einen etwas längeren Radstand und eine andere Wippe.


----------



## fkal (5. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Kerl, wie kommst Du darauf, daß sich die "Geo, Hinterbau und Co". nicht geändert hätten?
> Woher nimmst Du Deine Weisheit?



Das Rahmenkonzept hat sich nicht grundlegend verändert! Die einzig wirkliche Änderung ist das neu geformte Oberrohr. Ob sich die Geometrie um ein Zehntel Grad geändert hat ist sowas von scheiß egal. Du wirst beim fahren keinen Unterschied zwischen einem 2009er AM und einem 2011er AM merken. (sieht man mal von der Ausstattung ab)


----------



## Braunbaer (6. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne erstmal erfahren, wie sich die aktuellen 2011er XC und vor allem AM-Modelle fahren. Er-fahr-ungsberichte habe ich noch keinen einzigen gelesen.



Dann such doch mal danach?! Z.B. im "XC oder AM"-Thread dürtest Du einige Berichte (u.a. einen von mir) finden.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Juni 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> Das Rahmenkonzept hat sich nicht grundlegend verändert! Die einzig wirkliche Änderung ist das neu geformte Oberrohr. Ob sich die Geometrie um ein Zehntel Grad geändert hat ist sowas von scheiß egal. Du wirst beim fahren keinen Unterschied zwischen einem 2009er AM und einem 2011er AM merken. (sieht man mal von der Ausstattung ab)



Danke Dir..seh ich nur ein bisserl anders. Es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied aus, wenn das 2010er AM mit 593mm und das 2011er AM mit 600mm Oberrohr in M angegeben ist. Bei diesen Regionen entscheidet sich manchmal, ob man/ich z.B. ein M oder L nehmen muss.

Ich bin 1,84 mit 86 SL und stelle mir gerade diese Kernfrage...tendiere wegen Neigung zu technischem Gefahre zum M.



Braunbaer schrieb:


> Dann such doch mal danach?! Z.B. im "XC oder AM"-Thread dürtest Du einige Berichte (u.a. einen von mir) finden.



Ja, Danke...das hab ich schon. Nur leider wenig Infos meistens eher sowas wie "fährt sich geil" oder die "Gabel tut was sie soll" helfen mir nicht sehr weiter.

Mir gehts um die Fragen:
Wie sind die Antriebseinflüsse am Berg bei zugeschaltetem Propedal und ohne (RP 2)? Starkes Wippen im Wiegetritt? 
Wie nervös ist das Bike im Lenkbereich? Wie fühlt sich der Hinterbau an? Kann man ihn leicht in Kurven versetzen?
Wie arbeitet das bike beim Abfahren auf verblockten, technischen Trails? Fühlt sich der Rahmen dabei steif und robust an?
Hat man Überschlagsgefühle?

Antworten auf solche Fragen habe ich hier noch nicht gelesen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, mal was dazu schreiben. Danke. 

Ich stehe eigentlich kurz vor der Kaufentscheidung, bin mir nur noch etwas unsicher.


----------



## Peter Parker (7. Juni 2011)

Ja Sven,
alle sagen: "fahr zu Canyon und setz Dich drauf"
Ich bin 184 cm, SL 84 und fahre AM 2009 in M.
Ich bin sehr glücklich damit und lasse die anderen Damen immer öfter im Keller. Ich fahre sehr technisch und nehme alle Sprünge mit, die mir an der Isar entgegenkommen. Zu Deinen Fragen:
- Wippen? mit der richtigen Einstellung am Dämpfer: nein
- Überschlagsgefühle: nein
- stabiler / steifer Hinterbau: ja (auf genug Druck im Reifen achten)
- bei offenem Dämpfer reagiert der Hinterbau sehr sensibel
Wenn Du zweifelst und eher Strecke machst, ist wohl L besser mit nem kurzen Vorbau.
Gruss und viel Spass, ist das beste Bike daß ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Juni 2011)

Peter Parker schrieb:


> Ja Sven,
> alle sagen: "fahr zu Canyon und setz Dich drauf"
> Ich bin 184 cm, SL 84 und fahre AM 2009 in M.
> Ich bin sehr glücklich damit und lasse die anderen Damen immer öfter im Keller. Ich fahre sehr technisch und nehme alle Sprünge mit, die mir an der Isar entgegenkommen. Zu Deinen Fragen:
> ...




Danke Peter...das wollte ich hören.  Gruß...


----------

